# My pickup--- YEAH!!!



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Check this out.. Does Mike @Leafandale.com hook me up or what?! 

Time to drool peeps!!:dribble:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

NICE! let us know how those RC's are. :dribble:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think those CG4's are right. You need to send to me immediately for further field testing.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ummmmm

:dribble:

Wow man, that guy is the hook up!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> I don't think those CG4's are right. You need to send to me immediately for further field testing.


Yeah and those mk's got all that plastic around em...that aint right!! Quick send them to me before they mess up your humi :lol: :lol:

Yeah, my man Mike can hook a brotha up!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

It looks like Mike is carrying some stock not listed on his website. Gonna have to further investigate...


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice. The Illusiones are a new favorite.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

talk about some oh so sweet ****...

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ronimous said:


> Very nice. The Illusiones are a new favorite.


Then send the "collection" to me. I promise that you will get a full report on the reality of that "collection".


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Very nice pickups


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pickup.Haven't tried the MK's yet.Ned to pick some up at the Outlaw this weekend.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

hell of a pick up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice call on the order (starting to look like the imfamous "Locker of Contraband"). Mike certainly knows how to hook a brotha up!


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Then send the "collection" to me. I promise that you will get a full report on the reality of that "collection".


Heh heh, my signature quote is actually from the same guy as yours. I just couldn't fit hit name in when I did my profile...


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

Can you give a full report from just a picture? The shipping on a 120qt coolerdor and 7 desktops can get a little pricey.

Here's the left half of my cooler, the right half is where I keep my imaginary cigars.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Yeah!!!!!I can give a FULL report on those! Those OPUS look counterfeit. Please send them along with the rest


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

MK's OH have not had that one yet. TAT's my staple for last year along with all the Illusione's. What a pick-up. Enjoy those immensley. Flint


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome...I got a box of ther MK's from Mike as well...going to try one over the weekend with my brother...I can't wait..!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice collection--Now smoke those babies


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ronimous said:


> Can you give a full report from just a picture? The shipping on a 120qt coolerdor and 7 desktops can get a little pricey.
> 
> Here's the left half of my cooler, the right half is where I keep my imaginary cigars.


Ok, your balls are bigger, LOL~!! Man, that is a helluva lot of stick. And great sticks to boot!!

Everyone, the CG4's and MK's with all the other stuff is legit..:biggrin:

Yes, stl.. Mike is a man of mystery. My Daddy told me the proverb.. You ask and you might receive.. Email him, the man is amazing (though he might be visiting Mickey in Fl right now)

Also, chill on the MK and CG4.. I just smoked about 4 of them total and they just don't seem the same as before.. I guarantee by the near the end of this year they will be kicking full steam again.

Can anyone id the other exclusivos.. RC's yeah, but what else.. These are tough unless you are the bomb aficionado..

Keep drooling.. Yes, that means you CGargirl.. Haha!!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet pick-up! After reading all the praise for Mike and Leaf & Ale, I placed my first order with him for a box of Nubs - can't wait to get them.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*those easts and wests are the cigars of the year*


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! Great pickup.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *those easts and wests are the cigars of the year*


I am letting them chill in the humi right now.. I don't want to get to anxious and spoil the moment.. LOL..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I tell you what ,you sure cant go wrong with that Mike at LeafandAle .those guys are first class..place an order bam its there.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Sweet pick-up! After reading all the praise for Mike and Leaf & Ale, I placed my first order with him for a box of Nubs - can't wait to get them.


OLIVA IS NOT TRATING HIM WELL. I'M STILL WAITING FOR MY ORDER ALSO


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice pickups...


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

:sweat::sweat::sweat::sweat::sweat:

Amazing ****...anyone else nervous and anxious?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow, that is a hell of a hookup! haven't had the RC the wife bought me for my bday in feb. anyone had one?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Yep, the RC's are great!

I had one of those MAXX Traditionals the other day as well. I was pleasently surprised. Good flavor.

And I've asked Mike about the MK's and he's all out.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

stlcards said:


> Yep, the RC's are great!
> 
> I had one of those MAXX Traditionals the other day as well. I was pleasently surprised. Good flavor.
> 
> And I've asked Mike about the MK's and he's all out.


Yeah, I was eyeballing that one (the MAXX)..

Thats a bummer about the MK's.. Ask him if he would email you when they come in.. He is good about that..


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *those easts and wests are the cigars of the year*


if not they should be pretty damn close


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *those easts and wests are the cigars of the year*


Vice might be onto something there...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Vice might be onto something there...


Remember this is coming from the man who likes Backwoods!


----------

